# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  Άρρωστη καρδερίνα

## samourkas7

Το φάρμακο ειναι sivotine απο beaphar.οι κουτσουλιες

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη γραψε μου και βαλε ολα οσα σου ειπα στο προφιλ σου

----------


## samourkas7

Εστηλα και το φάρμακο και τις κουτσουλιές και το πουλί. Δεν εμφανίστηκαν;

----------


## jk21

*Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum**Ανεβασμα φωτογραφιών απο συσκευες android**Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών με imgur*

----------


## samourkas7

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη θελω να δουμε και την κοιλια του πουλιου 


παραθετω για τα μελη οτι μου ειχες γραψει στην προσωπικη συνομιλια 




> Καλησπέρα. Σημερα η καρδερίνα μου σταμάτησε να κελαηδάει έτρωγε συνέχεια και εχει φουσκώσει λίγο. Άλλοτε κάθεται στην πατηστρα και άλλοτε παει πέρα δοθε. Εχει διάρροια ποτε λευκά ποτε με λίγο πράσινο



να μου γραψεις ποια φαρμακα εχεις αυτη τη στιγμη σπιτι

----------


## samourkas7



----------


## samourkas7



----------


## jk21

Χαμηλα στα λευκα πουπουλα πρεπει να βγαλεις μεχρι εκει που κουτσουλα .Να τα παραμερισεις .

----------


## jk21

επειδη βλεπω εχεις βγει και δεν εισαι on line , μεχρι να δω την κοιλια του πουλιου  ,διελυσε το 1/3 κοφτου κουταλιου του γλυκου sivotine που λες οτι εχεις  ,σε  15 ml νερο μονο και απο αυτο το διαλλυμα δωσε στο στομα μονο  0.25 ml το πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα .Αλλα το πρωι αν μπεις θελω φωτο καθαρη ολης της κοιλιας γιατι μπορει να χρειαζεται αλλο φαρμακο

----------


## samourkas7

Ανέβηκε η φωτο;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν φαίνεται κάτι Βασίλη, προσπάθησε ξανά: *Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum*

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη μην ανοιγεις νεα θεματα .Αρκει να γραψεις νεο μηνυμα σε αυτο που εχεις ηδη κανει .Συγχωνευσα το παλιο θεμα με το νεο 

Περιμενουμε φωτο

----------


## samourkas7

Καλησπέρα σου στέλνω φόντο με την κοιλιά που μου ζήτησες.

----------


## samourkas7

Απο την Δευτέρα ως και σημερα τις έδινα baycox 2.5% και σημερα της έδωσα  furazolidone για σαλμονέλα. Τι να κανω; Τα κόπρανα ειναι νερουλά.

----------


## jk21

Συνεχιζεις μεχρι και την παρασκευη με baycox    0.2 ml στα 100 νερου 

αλλα πας και παιρνεις αυριο το πρωι  tabernil gentamicina  και της δινεις  αυριο το πρωι  1 μονο  (οχι παραπανω !!!! )  σταγονα στο στομα αδιαλυτο και ακομα μια την παρασκευη το πρωι και απο το σαββατο συνεχιζεις στην ποτιστρα μονο με tabernil gentamicina για αλλες 5 μερες   10  σταγονες στα 100 ml νερου

----------


## samourkas7

Ωραία θα το κανω. Τι ακριβός εχει το πουλί;

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω αν υπηρχαν σημαδια κοκκιδιωσης , αλλα αφου ειχες ξεκινησει το baycox πρεπει η αγωγη να γινει κανονικα μεχρι την ημερα που σου ειπα .Δεν το διακοπτεις .Απο κει κα περα τα συμπτωματα που μου ειπες περι φουσκωματος του πουλιου ( εκτος αν πια ειναι κινητικο και δεν δειχνει να εχει τιποτα ) δειχνουν οτι κατι το ενοχλει και μαλλον μικροβιο ,οταν η κοιλια δειχνει (οσο μπορουμε να δουμε ) καθαρη .Ακομα και αναπνευστικο να ειναι , το φαρμακο κανει .Εχω δει παρα πουλια ατομων που εχουν ερθει σε επαφη μαζι μου , να τουμπαρουν αποτομα τον τελευταιο καιρο και μονο η αντιμετωπιση με οτι σου ειπα τα εχει γυρισει .Αν παρολα αυτα το πουλακι δειχνει πια ορεξατο και καθολου φουσκωμενο  ,ισως ηταν αρχη κοκκιδιωσης και το προλαβε οτι ειχες δωσει .Σε τι δοσολογια ειχες δωσει baycox ;


το furazolidone το σταματας !!!!!

----------


## samourkas7

Είναι ακόμα φουσκωμένη. Ειναι στιγμές  που που πηγαίνει πέρα δώθε και ανεβαίνει στο κάγκελο το καγκελάκι και κουνάει το κεφάλι της πέρα δώθε. Το baycox Το δίνω 1 l νερό με τρία ml σταγόνες.  Αν θα πάω σπίτι θα ξανά βγάλω φώτο το πουλί και της κουτσουλιές του.  Πρωινά πάντως έβλεπα ότι μαζί με τις κουτσουλιές είχε και γύρω-γύρω αίμα

----------


## jk21

το κουνημα που λες , εννοεις οτι προσπαθει να το τιναζει γιατι κατι την ενοχλει;

το αιμα που λες στις κουτσουλιες δειχνει κατακοκκινο ή πορτοκαλοκαφετι;   δινεις μηπως την λεγομενη κοκκινη βιταμινη ή κοκκινη αυγοτροφη;  περιμενουμε φωτο

----------


## samourkas7

Αυγό τροφή του δίνω συσκευασμένη Manitoba κίτρινη όπως και η τροφή του.  Παει πέρα δώθε χωρις να θελει να τινάξει κατι. Παει στο πλαϊνό κάγκελο και δαγκώνει το πάνω κάγκελο η γυρίζει το κεφάλι του. Νομίζω λέω νομίζω πως μου φαίνεται λίγο καλύτερο αν και φουσκωμένο ακομα. Το πρωί έδωσα και την σταγόνα απο το taberlil και μου φαίνονται λίγο πιο σφικτά. Φωτο θα σας στείλω σε καμία ώρα. Το αίμα που σας είπα το έβλεπα το πρωί.

----------


## samourkas7

Το baycox δεν μου είπατε σωστά το εχω διαλύσει;

----------


## samourkas7

Σου στέλνω τις φωτο.

----------


## samourkas7



----------


## samourkas7



----------


## jk21

> Συνεχιζεις μεχρι και την παρασκευη* με baycox    0.2 ml στα 100 νερου* 
> 
> αλλα πας και παιρνεις αυριο το πρωι  tabernil gentamicina  και της δινεις  αυριο το πρωι  1 μονο  (οχι παραπανω !!!! )  σταγονα στο στομα αδιαλυτο και ακομα μια την παρασκευη το πρωι και απο το σαββατο συνεχιζεις στην ποτιστρα μονο με tabernil gentamicina για αλλες 5 μερες   10  σταγονες στα 100 ml νερου


ημουν σαφης στη δοσολογια baycox   0.2 ml στα 100 ml νερου (στην 100αρα ποτιστρα )   ή σε σταγονες 4 σταγονες στα 100 ml 


οι κουτσουλιες δεν εχουν ιχνη αιμοραγιας και δειχνουν σφιχτες αλλα με περιεργο γκρι χρωμα  .Πιστευω ειναι μικροβιο και αν δειχνει λιγο βελτιωμενο ,συντομα το gentamicina θα φερει και αλλη βελτιωση  .Συνεχιζεις και αυριο με μια σταγονα στο στομα αδιαλυτη , οπως και το σαββατο .Απο κυριακη και για αλλες 4 μερες μετα 10 σταγονες gentamicina στα 100 ml της ποτιστρας


οι φωτο στο ποστ 25 και 26 γραφουν στο φοτομπακετ οτι εχουν σβηστει απο σενα . ειναι διαφορετικες απο αυτη που εμφανισα;

----------


## samourkas7

Όχι ειναι αυτές που έβαλες. Πιστεύω να την σκαπουλάρει.

----------


## samourkas7

Δυστυχώς επιδεινώθηκε η κατάσταση. Εχει κάτσει μέσα στην ταιστρα του.

----------


## jk21

δινεις το gentamicina αδιαλυτη σταγονα οπως σου ειπα; baycox αλλαξες δοσολογια σε αυτη που σου ειπα; το baycox ποτε το ειχες ανοιξει; εχεις esb3 ; 

βαλε ξανα την κοιλια του πουλιου

----------


## samourkas7

Έδωσα ακριβώς πως είπες μια σταγόνα στο στόμα. Το baycox 3 σταγόνες σε 100 πατηστρα. Ειναι και καινούργια Δευτέρα το αγορασα. Απλα οταν την είδα μέσα στην ταιστρα του εδώ sivotine στο στόμα με την σύριγγα. Και καθετε ξανά πάνω. Δεν μπορούσε να σταθεί. Φωτο θα βγάλω το πρωί.

----------


## samourkas7



----------


## samourkas7

Και οι δυο φωτο ειναι σημερινές.

----------


## kostas karderines

Βασίλη Καλημέρα!Ο Δημήτρης εαν δεν κάνω λάθος σου είπε 4 σταγόνες στην 100αρα.εκτός αυτού καλό θα είναι να συνεχίζεις την θεραπεία όπως σου είπε και όχι να αλλάζεις τα φάρμακα αναλόγως με την διάθεση του πουλιού!εδωσες οσες μερες σου ειπε?Όταν ξεκινάς μια αγωγή θα πρέπει να την τελειώνεις! Sivotine για πιο λόγο του έδωσες?Επειδή το παρακολουθώ το θέμα σου προχθές νομίζω ότι έδινες και κάποιο άλλο φάρμακο και σου το έκοψε!άκου τον Δημήτρη και σε παρακαλώ μην πειραματιζεσαι πάνω στο πουλάκι.

----------


## samourkas7

Καλημέρα έκανα ότι μου είπε το baycox το έδινα μέχρι *χθες.* Άν και δεν ξέρω αν έπινε. Απο Πέμπτη ξεκίνησα  το taberlil με μια σταγόνα όπως μου είπε. Και απο αύριο 10 σταγόνες σε 100ml ποτίστρα για 4 μέρες. Το sivotine το έδωσα γιατι την είδα πολυ χάλια χθες το απόγευμα. Παντός η κοιλιά δεν φαίνεται καλύτερα;

----------


## kostas karderines

Ωραία... Νομίζω όμως ότι δεν σου είπε να δώσεις το sivotine εκτός και εάν κάνω λάθος.ξέρεις εάν το συγκεκριμένο φαρμακο κάνει για το πρόβλημα που έχει?ούτε μπορεί στα καλά καθούμενα με το που το έδωσες να ζωηρεψε.αυτό που θέλω να σου πω ότι ή άσκοπη χρήση φαρμάκων μόνο καλό δεν κάνει,γι αυτό στο λέω...πάντως το πουλάκι εγώ το βλέπω αρκετά καλά αλλά θα σου πει και ο jk

----------


## samourkas7

Μακάρι να σωθεί. Τα κόπρανα του ειναι το θέμα. Το μόνο που του κανω τωρα ειναι να κοιτάω την τροφή του τρώει πολυ τα μαύρα σπόρια. Αυγό τροφή του την έβγαλα και νερό τίποτα αλλο. Απο αύριο οι σταγόνες στην ποτίστρα για 4 μέρες.

----------


## nikolaslo

Μαυρα σπορακια οταν λες; 
Αν ειναι μαυρα στρογγυλα διαβασε το πιο κατω αρθρο και πραξε αναλογα

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B1%CF%84%CE%BF

----------


## samourkas7

Αυτους τους σπόρους λέω. Η τροφή της δεν ειναι χειμα. Εδώ και ένα μήνα περίπου που το εχω του δίνω Manitoba car dueling 900gr.

----------


## nikolaslo

Οκ αυτος ο σπορος ειναι νιζερ ειναι ενας αρκετα λιπαρος σπορος 
Το ρουψεν περιεχεται και σε συσκευασμενες τροφες.

----------


## samourkas7

Ok ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη δωσε τα φαρμακα οπως σου ειπα . δεν ξερω το ποσο αποτελεσματικο ειναι το σιβοτιν για το προβλημα σου και κυριως δεν ξερω αν ταιριαζει σαν φαρμακο για παραλληλη χορηγηση με τα αλλα . η εικονα δεν θυμιζει κοκκιδια αλλα μικροβιο που αν ειναι κατι παρομοιο που κυκλοφορα τον τελευταιο καιρο σε περιπτωσεις που μου εχουν τεθει υποψη ,το ταμπερνιλ δειχνει να κανει δουλεια . 

το νιζερ το τρωει γιατι ειναι λιπαρος σπορος για να αποθηκευσει ενεργεια .ασε να τρωει οσο μιγμα θελει και αν εχεις δωστου και εξτρα κανναβουρι .να ειναι σε ζεστο χωρο

----------


## samourkas7

Ναι ναι κανω ακριβώς ότι μου έχεις πει. Απο αύριο θα ξεκινήσω και μέσα στην ποτίστρα τις σταγόνες. Του εχω προσθέσει και κανναβούρι και λίγο κεχρί και λίγο νιζερ έξτρα. Να δούμε.

----------


## samourkas7

Νομίζω πως παει καλύτερα δεν νομίζετε; Το μόνο που εχει ακομα στάνταρ ειναι νερουλά κόπρανα.

http://vid410.photobucket.com/albums...psetzdkabb.mp4

----------


## jk21

φαινεται κινητικο αλλα εχει καποιο φουσκωμα ακομα στο φτερωμα του ,που δειχνει οτι εχει ακομα ενεργο θεμα .Σε μικρο κλουβακι ομως δεν μπορεις να εχεις σωστο μετρο του ποσο κινητικο ειναι ... 


στα ποστ 32 ,33 και 39 οι φωτο εχουν σβηστει απο εσενα στο photobucket .Τα θεματα δεν ειναι μονο για οσους τα ανοιγουν αλλα και οσους θα αναζητησουν σχετικη πληροφορια στο μελλον και αν σβηνουμε τις φωτο ,δεν θα εχουν αξια ... θα σε παρακαλεσω να τις ανεβασεις σε επομενο ποστ λεγοντας πια ηταν σε καθε ποστ που αναφερω ,για να τις τοποθετησουμε εκει

----------


## samourkas7

Δεν την εχω σε αυτο τωρα την έβαλα μέχρι να καθαρίσω το αλλο. Δεν ξέρω πως το έκανα θα προσπαθήσω να βρω άκρη. Έχουμε ακομα 2 μέρες θεραπεία πιστεύω να πάμε καλά. Ευχαριστώ παντος κάνετε εξαιρετική δουλειά.

----------


## jk21

ας ειναι μονο 2 ,δεν θα σταματησεις ,αν πρωτα δεν δουμε  , βιντεο με το πουλακι οπως το σημερινο  , φωτο της κοιλιας του και κουτσουλιες

----------


## samourkas7

Την 39 την βρήκα τις άλλες Δυο δυστυχώς δεν τις εχω. Η μια ήταν τα κόπρανα και η άλλη με την κοιλιά του.

----------


## jk21

οκ την εφτιαξα σε αυτο  .Δεν πειραζει ,ας το εχεις υποψη σου και οχι μονο εσυ (για ολους το γραφω ) για το μελλον

----------


## samourkas7

Η φωτο που στέλνω ειναι όλες τωρα.

----------


## samourkas7



----------


## samourkas7



----------


## samourkas7

http://vid410.photobucket.com/albums...ps4a64hhq1.mp4

----------


## samourkas7

Τρώει συνέχεια αυγό τροφή. ΚΑι θελω να μου πεις αν αυτο το κλουβί ειναι καλύτερο. Και θελω να αναφέρω πως εχω αγοράσει esb3 για παν ενδεχόμενο.

----------


## samourkas7



----------


## jk21

Πηγαινε και παρε fungustatine 150 mg καψουλα απο φαρμακειο  .Σου στελνω πμ με το πως να την διαλυσεις στο νερο .Θα κανεις διαλλυμα που θα το εχεις 6 μερες στο ψυγειο και απο αυτο θα βαζεις στην ποτιστρα και θα ριχνεις εκει καθε μερα για αλλες 3 ημερες tabernil gentamicina 10 σταγονες στα 100 ml διαλυματος .θα δωσεις για αλλες 6 μερες νεο διαλλυμα fungustatine που θα κανεις τοτε με μερος της καψουλας που θα εχεις κρατησει 

Η γωνια δεν βοηθα αλλα η αυξημενη διαθεση για τροφη  ,η συνολικη εντονη διογκωση ,το οτι το baycox δεν εφερε ουσιαστικη βελτιωση ,μου δειχνουν οτι ισως υπαρχει και megabacteria και εκει και οχι σε κοκκιδια ισως να εξηγειται η διογκωση  ,σε συνδιασμο με μικροβιο

----------


## samourkas7

Στείλε μου σε παρακαλώ το πως θα το δυαλισω ποσό νερό κτλ. Και μέσα στην ποτίστρα και η αντιβίωση και το taberlin οκ κατάλαβα;

----------


## jk21

σου τα εξηγω ολα στο πμ 

το ταμπερνιλ θα το δωσεις αλλες 3 ημερες στις 10 σταγονες  στην ποτιστρα καθε μερα στο διαλλυμα νερου και fungustatine που θα βαζεις

----------


## samourkas7

Το ότι τρώει πολυ την αβγό τροφή ειναι καλο; Να συνεχίζω να βάζω η να το ελαττωσω;

----------


## jk21

να δινεις !  ειναι δυναμωτικη αλλα και δεν εχει δυσκολια στην αλεση στον προστομαχο οπως οι σποροι .Ενα στοιχειο επιπλεον που με υποψιαζει για megabacteria .Αν μπορεις μονο να την αφρατευεις αντι νερου με διαλλυμα του φαρμακου  που εχεις ετοιμασει ,για να παιρνει και απο κει φαρμακο

----------


## jk21

https://jmr.ut.ac.ir/article_51629_2...8575a158fb.pdf   σελ 24 πανω πανω  αριστερα ... δες την συνολικη διογκωση στην κοιλια εξ αιτιας μεγαμπακτηρια σε παπαγαλο budgie σε φωτο νεκροψιας .....

----------


## samourkas7

Ειναι τραγικό! Τι να πω η διάθεση του το πρωί ειναι τίποτα. Καθετε στην ποτίστρα ακίνητο. Το απόγευμα οταν γυρίζω απο την δουλειά και το προσέχω ειναι κάπως πιο κινητικό. Η αβγό τροφή που του έφτιαξα δεν το συγκινη ιδιαίτερα. Προτιμάει την συσκευασμένη για άγριοπουλα που εχω.

----------


## jk21

οτι και να τρωει στην φαση που ειναι ,ειναι σημαντικο .Να του δινεις οτι τρωει περισσοτερο

----------


## samourkas7

Σημερα κάποια στιγμή το άκουσα να κελαηδά αν και χαμηλά. Νομίζω πως ειναι κατι και αυτο.

----------


## jk21

βγαλε φωτο να δουμε πως παει στην κοιλια

----------


## samourkas7



----------


## samourkas7



----------


## samourkas7

Για πες μου πως τα βλέπεις τα πράγματα;

----------


## jk21

εχει εστω και λιγο μειωθει η διογκωση ! την 12η μερα θα ειναι πολυ πολυ καλυτερα ! συνεχιζεις fungustatine μεχρι τοτε !

----------


## samourkas7

Ναι ναι την Δευτέρα αρχίζω το αλλο μισό, τις taberlil θα τις σταματήσω αύριο. Εχω βάλει και σημάδι στην ποτίστρα να δω αν πίνει και πίνει. βάζω και μέσα στην αυγό τροφή. Απλα τα κόπρανα δεν μου αρέσουν νερουλά πολυ και τα πρωινά ειναι λες και ειναι ουρά.

----------


## jk21

να δουμε αυριο και τις κουτσουλιες αν και υποψιαζομαι οτι απλα ειναι υδαρες και οχι διαρροια

----------


## samourkas7

Οκ αύριο το πρωί θα στείλω φωτο. Εχω βάλει καθαρό χαρτί.

----------


## samourkas7



----------


## jk21

Ετσι και ετσι ... εχουμε μελλον για να ειμαστε εντελως ευχαριστημενοι

----------


## samourkas7

Ναι δεν ειναι τέλειος καλά. Αλλά εχει ξεκινήσει το τραγούδι. Ειναι πιο κινητικό. Αλλά το φουσκοματακι το εχει οταν κάθεται.

----------


## samourkas7

Να πω κατι. Υπάρχει περίπτωση όλο αυτο που έπαθε το πουλί να το έπαθε απο το έντονο στρες ή φόβο;

----------


## jk21

αγνωστες οι αιτιες αναπτυξης megabacteria ... αλλα σιγουρα και το στρες που απο οτι ξερω αλλαζει το ph του στομαχου και του προστομαχου .Οι καρδερινες απο αλλαγη συνηθειων αποτομη ή απο εντονο στρες ,γενικα ευκολα τουμπαρουν ειτε κοκκιδια ειτε κατι αλλο

----------


## samourkas7

Το λέω αυτο γιατι τι μέρα που μου έφαγε το καρδερινικαναρο το αρπακτικό η καρδερινα την μέσα από το τζαμί σε κοινή θέα. Αυτο έγινε παρασκευη και σε μια εβδομάδα  Σάββατο το πουλί έπαθε ότι έπαθε.

----------


## jk21

δεν νομιζω να εχει σχεση αλλα δεν το αποκλειω αν ηταν μπροστα στο τζαμι και εφτασε αλλα δεν μπορουσε να την αρπαξει εκει το αρπακτικο

----------


## samourkas7

Ήταν μέσα στο σπίτι μπροστά στο τζαμί ενώ το πουλί ήταν στην ευθεία του. Ξέρω εγώ τι να πω. Παντός πάμε καλύτερα νομίζω. Σημερα ξεκίνησε το επόμενο 6μερο. Είδωμεν.

----------


## samourkas7

Σημερα ειναι η τελευταία μερα με το fungostantin. Και νομίζω πως το πουλί εχει συνέλθει για τα καλά. Και η διάθεση του αλλά και το "τραγούδι" του εχουν επανέλθει.

----------


## jk21

Βγαλε μας φωτο την κοιλια να δω την βελτιωση αν ειναι οσο θελουμε ή πρεπει αν συνεχισεις λιγο ακομα 

Πολυ χαιρομαι !!!

----------


## samourkas7



----------


## samourkas7



----------


## samourkas7



----------


## jk21

δωσε για 5 μερες esb3    2 γρ στο λιτρο .Εχει λιγο εντερακι .Το βλεπουμε ξανα τοτε .Με το μεγαμπακτηρια μαλλον τελειωσαμε και επαναλαμβανεις για 10 μερες ξανα μετα απο ενα μηνα το φουνκουστατιν και μετα τελος

----------


## samourkas7

Οκ. Ξεκινάω απο αύριο. Ειναι πολυ καλύτερα παντός.

----------

